# Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp.orange crayfish (CPO’s)



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone keeping CPO's (Cambarellus patzcuarensis)? If so, do you keep cherry shrimp in the same tank?
Just wondering if the crays would eat the shrimp or not.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

A friend of mine have them in a planted tank with shrimps, and so far he had no problem. 
He said that they are very peaceful.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cambarellus can be _mean_ little bugs, but mostly toward each other. They might catch and kill an occasional shrimp, but for the most part the shrimp are faster and more coordinated and therefore can evade them.

That said, I wouldn't put any fancy/expensive shrimp with them, but something like cherries or malawas are fine.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

I kept my CPO's in a tank with Blue Pearl shrimp (very similar to Red Cherrys, only, well...blue) and didn't find it to be a problem. The CPO's will definitely _try_ to snag a shrimp from time to time, but the shrimp are simply too fast for them. They might be able to catch a sick/injured/dying Cherry, but they aren't going to catch a healthy one.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had the same experience with mine. I have a pair in with my yellows and other than them bull doggin their way onto some food I have seen no aggression towards the yellows


----------

